# Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot



## cHillrfix (29. März 2016)

Zunächst mal ein kurzes Hallo von mir.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Angelboot und habe mich nach Durchsicht von gefühlten 1000 Kleinanzeigen dazu entschieden einfach mal hier zu posten. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee oder will gar selbst ein Boot loswerden. Ich freue mich jedenfalls über jeden Tipp.

Nun zum Boot.

Budget: bis 4000€
- preislich tendiere ich zu GFK
- stabile Lage im Wasser (man sollte sich gut bewegen können ohne das der Nebenmann Angst haben muss im stehen gleich ins Wasser zu fallen) Kateg. C
- Seitenwände eher hoch als flach
- Länge zwischen 4m und 4,5m
- Motor 15 PS - 4 Takter
- mit Trailer

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, ich freue mich.


Gruß
Andre


----------



## tomsen83 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Die primäre Fragen sind ja, was, wie und wo willst du fischen?
Danach würde ich mich auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Bootsform richten!
Bist du eher der Ansitzangler, der auch mal ein oder mehrere Nächte unterwegs ist oder bis du primär auf größeren Gewässern unterwegs (dann macht eventuell eine kleine Kajüte o.a. zumindest ein Spritzwasserschutz Sinn). Oder soll es ein reines Boot zum Spinnfischen werden, dann kann ein fester Aufbau durchaus stören. Soll es ein Wasserlieger oder ein Trailerboot (Zusatzkosten für Trailer berücksichtigen) sein? Wenn du das für dich spezifizierst, schränkt das die Auswahl schon ein.

Ansonsten gibts gerade bei Gebrauchtbooten Angebote wie Sand am Meer und man bekomt mit der Zeit ein Gefühl, was man sich anschauen kann und wo sich der Weg eher nicht lohnt...


----------



## Roter Piranha (30. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Für 4000 wird es sehr schwer was zu finden. Ein 15 PS 4 takter kostet ja schon etwas, dann mit trailer der auch TÜV hat und der auch geeignet ist für das Boot und das Boot selber. 
Spar noch 2000 Euro und kauf dir dann was gutes, sehr geile konsolenboote fangen bei 6000 Euro an mit trailer und 15 PS 4 Takt.  Wenn du jetzt warlos etwas kaufst, und dir gefällt es nicht, wird es schwer werden für gutes Geld es wieder los zuwerden. 
Oder Führerschein machen, dann ist man recht flexibel was den Motor angeht der an einem evtl Guten Boot schon dran hängt, oft sind gute boote mit 25 oder 40 PS preislich da wo auch die 15 PS liegen, aus genau diesem Grund .


----------



## tomsen83 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Das mit dem Trailer hatte ich tatsächlich überlesen. Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich schließe mich da vorbehaltlos meinem Vorredner an und versichere Dir, dass du für ein Gesamtpaket mit deinen Vorstellungen zu dem Preis nix vernünftiges bekommst. Wenn du dann noch potentielle Nebenkosten wie Persenning, ggf. neue Batterie, Echolot etc. einberechnest, siehts mau aus mit dem Budget (geht aber)...


----------



## cHillrfix (30. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Danke erst einmal für die Antworten. Einen Führerschein habe ich. Ich bin mit dem Bootfahren eigentlich aufgewachsen und war in meiner Kindheit fast durchweg in Holland, wo ich Boote von meinem Großvater gefahren bin. Ich möchte mir nur jetzt etwas eigenes anschaffen.

Ich bin grundsätzlich Spinnfischer und bewege mich bisher nur zu Fuß zu meinen Angelstellen. Ich habe die Möglichkeit einen Stellplatz bei uns am See zu mieten. Dies ist ein relativ ruhiger See. Weiterhin fahre ich jedes Jahr nach Dänemark auf Gewässer die auch nicht die aktivsten sind. Eine weitere Nutzung wären ggf. die Hafeneinfahrten und Flüsse in Holland.

Ich weiß das 4000 € nicht für die ganz tollen Boote reichen, aber für den Anfang ist das meiner Meinung nach schon eine ganz schöne Summe. Ein paar Abstriche kann ich sicherlich auch machen, aber grundsätzlich bin ich für das erste Boot nicht bereit 6000 € zu bezahlen, dafür wird es nicht häufig genug genutzt.


----------



## Forester FXT (30. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Muss es 4 Meter haben und GFK ?  Würde mir mal ein Aquapeche 370 anschauen. Die Teile sehr Robust und haben einen hohe Boardwand noch dazu ist es 1,70 breit. Soll mit 15 Ps auch sehr Flott sein.


----------



## Roter Piranha (30. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Es geht ja nicht um die ganz tollen boote, es geht darum 15 PS 4 takter, Trailer der gut ist, Boot was ok ist. 
Für 4000 bekommst du boote, keine Frage. 
15 PS 2 Takt 90 er Jahre 
Trailer wo man ganz genau gucken sollte,  Achsen sind oft vergammelt, Beleuchtung, Elektrik, reifen, TÜV usw usw
Boot ok wenn es ein offenes ist , sieht man ja recht schnell was dran zu machen ist.
Und mach eine Probefahrt, falls nicht möglich muss es im Vertrag festgehalten werden, das es innerhalb von .... Tagen gefahren wird. 
Selbst schon gehabt , Probefahrt ging nicht ..... aber im stand lief der Motor 1A . Dann zu Wasser gelassen Zuhause, voller Vorfreude angemacht , Gang eingelegt und zag Motor aus, wenn er anbliebt nur 3 von 4 pötte.  Mit dem Motor hatte ich 2 Saison nur Ärger, bis er demontiert wurde und weg ging.


----------



## cHillrfix (30. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

@ Forester FXT - Nein nicht unbedingt. Ich denke mit der Länge von 3,70 komme ich auch hin. Werde es mir einmal anschauen.

@ Roter Piranha Ja ich denke, dass das sehr sinnvoll ist. Denn leider kann man nicht in den Motor hineinschauen. Denke das ist immer ein sehr heikles Thema. 
Es geht mir auch gar nicht darum, das Maß aller Dinge für den Anfang zu haben. Vielleicht muss man ein wenig Geduld haben, aber das man für 4000 € nur Schrott bekommt kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Fischfrea (31. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Moin Andre,
ich habe auch mal so angefangen, lange Zeit die Kleinanzeigen studiert um dann zum Winter hin zugeschlagen. Zum einen sind die Preise dann im Norm Bereich zum anderen vorher genug Schrott angesehen. Letztendlich habe ich mir eines geholt welches günstig war und ich im Winter nach meinen Vorstellungen umgebaut habe. Schau einfach mal den Link an
http://hochseeangeln-vom-kleinboot.simplesite.com/419590238
damit fahre ich auf dem Rhein sowie auf der Ostsee und auch Nordsee.
Gruß
Fred


----------



## cHillrfix (31. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Hui, na da hast du ja ganz schön was raus gemacht. Ich bin Handwerklicher sicherlich auch recht fit, aber mir fehlt leider die Zeit um großartig ein Boot zu renovieren. Sonst würde ich sowas sicherlich auch machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Du hast also zu wenig Zeit um etwas fertig zu machen, du hast ein kleines Budget? Dann gibt es nur eine Lösung: Charter dir das Boot, wenn du es brauchst. Mache dir keine Gedanken über Wartung, Versicherung usw.

Freds Boot auf Nord- oder OStsee? Bei sehr gutem Wetter, und in Landnähe ok. Ansonsten passt das nicht.


----------



## cHillrfix (31. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Von Chartern sehe ich eigentlich ab, da ich doch etwas eigenes haben möchte. Nord- oder Ostsee wären für mich wenn überhaupt nur eine Ausnahme.


----------



## GoldiHRO (31. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Leg 500 € rauf und du bekommst was Küstentaugliches und angeltaugliches mit 30 PS und Trailer


----------



## xXPetreXx (31. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Hey, ich habe eben mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gestöbert und habe ein schönes Crescentboot gefunden. Ich bin sehr überzeugt von diesen Booten und besitze selber eines dieses Herstellers. Schau einfach mal hier nach:

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...er-honda-10-ps-hafenplane/445024930-211-19466


----------



## cHillrfix (31. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Ja das Boot habe ich auch schon gesehen. Für mich ist das leider echt weit weg um es alleine mal anzuschauen. 

@Goldi - Ja das wäre auch was, aber für mich eine Nummer zu groß


----------



## xXPetreXx (31. März 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Achso 
Wie weit hast du es denn? Für mein Boot fuhr ich damals 350km . Ich habe eben aber gesehen, dass die Crescent 410 "nur" Kategorie D ist.


----------



## Fischfrea (1. April 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*



cHillrfix schrieb:


> Hui, na da hast du ja ganz schön was raus gemacht. Ich bin Handwerklicher sicherlich auch recht fit, aber mir fehlt leider die Zeit um großartig ein Boot zu renovieren. Sonst würde ich sowas sicherlich auch machen.



Also selbst wenn Du für Dein Budget ein Boot erwischst wo erstmal nichts dran ist, aber nach der ersten Ausfahrt findest Du ganz bestimmt was zum ändern. Und Wartungsfreie Boote gibt es nicht einige Beispiele Lackarbeiten, Motorenwartung usw. Als Bootseigner findest Du immer was verbessert oder geändert werden muss oder repariert. Ich nutze immer die Winterzeit da im Frühjahr die Boots und Angelsaison beginnt und das Boot im Einsatz ist.

Und was der Kollege meint nur bei gutem Wetter wäre mein Boot Ostsee tauglich das stimmt nicht ich fahre damit auf der Ostsee 4 bis 5 sm ohne Probleme raus entsprechende Sicherheitsausrüstung ist selbstverständlich vorhanden. Nordsee okay dort bleibe ich eher im Küstenbereich.

Aber wie gesagt mir war es lieber ein Boot zu kaufen und nach meinen Vorstellungen auf zu bauen und trotzdem gibte es immer wieder Sachen die ich im Winter verändere und auch erneuere weil es ist ein reines Angelboot.
Petri
Fred


----------



## GoldiHRO (2. April 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*



cHillrfix schrieb:


> @Goldi - Ja das wäre auch was, aber für mich eine Nummer zu groß




Ach so groß ist das garnicht..... Gerade mal 5m perfekt für 3-4 Angler und Küstentauglich mit schön hoher Bordwand...#6


----------



## toddy (2. April 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Das Crescent ist nicht günstig , schaut aber nach nem ordentlichen Angebot aus.
Einfach mal Anrufen ein bisschen im voraus verhandeln.
dann magst du vielleicht doch hinfahren----bin für mein momentanes Boot 2x 650 km gefahren u. bereue es nicht


----------



## allegoric (4. April 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Problem bei der Crescent ist die Cat D. Wenn was passiert, bezahlt dir das kein Versicherer. Das sollte man immer im Hinterkopf haben. Die ist mit Sicherheit seetaglicher wie viele andere Boote da draußen, aber hier würde ich die Finger davon lassen. Dann lieber ne "richtige" Crescent. Da hast was für die Ewigkeit oder Terhi Nordic / 445. Dann lieber im nächsten Jahr kaufen als doppelt kaufen. Das kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Wer den Platz hat, sollte den UNBEDINGT nutzen. Jeder Zentimeter mehr Länge / Breite bringt ein viel besseres Verhalten auf See (vorausgesetzt die Rumpfform stimmt).


----------



## cHillrfix (4. April 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Ich denke es ist schon sinnvoll zu warten. Auf Teufel komm raus etwas kaufen ist da wohl eher schlecht. Ich denke ich werde noch nen bisken drauf legen und dann was anständiges holen. Vielleicht kommt ja auch nen Top Angebot daher geflogen. Also mal schauen


----------



## Forester FXT (4. April 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Such mal im Wallerforum also http://www.wallerforum.com/waller/register.php


----------



## cHillrfix (5. April 2016)

*AW: Suche zuverlässiges GFK Boot*

Ich schau mich mal um, danke.


----------

